# Norco Valence C3



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

Finally bought my first road bike after a long search.
2013 Norco Valence C3. 

Was always looking for an endurance type frame.
Looked at Cervelo, Giant, Specialized, Fuji, Trek Domane, Merida, custom (long legs/short torso) and more.
Phew!

Geo was pretty much bang on what I was after.

Took it out for a 5 hour shakedown today. Sweet. Apart from the last hour in showers.

Upgrade time already! Should have a set of 23mm wide Soul s2.0 wheels in a week or so.

Will post a pic somewhere here on the forum.


Just want to say thanks for the advice I received. Awesome forum.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike!! Definitely post pics when you can...


----------

